# whats up with Miriel



## Lasgalen (Jan 7, 2003)

Does anybody know why Miriel just gave up on life and died after the birth of Feanor? I can understand why she would not want any more children, but I don't understand why she would no longer wish to live. Any one have any ideas?
-Lasgalen


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 7, 2003)

well she didnt die as such she just slept forever because she had tired herself out by giving birth to Feanor so much that she slept endlessly (i think this is what happened), and she had put so much of herself into the making of Feanor that she was weakend (also i think and im not to sure on)

Thôl


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 7, 2003)

.


> _The Silmarillion - Of Fëanor_: But in the bearing of her son Míriel was consumed in spirit and body; and afer his birth she yearned for release from the labour of living. And when she had named him, she said to Finwë: 'Never again shall I bear child; for strength that would have nourished the life of many has gone forth into Fëanor.'...She went then to the gardens of Lórien and lay down to sleep; but though she seemed to sleep, her spirit indeed departed from her body, and passed in silence to the halls of Mandos.



I know how she feels, I've had five children.

Seriously, human childbirth can, in some circumstances, be so draining that the mother is in danger of losing her life, and I can well believe (from personal experience) that the one most difficult to give birth to is the one who is most difficult thereafter.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree child bearing is draining. But Finwe said "Surely there is healing in Aman? Here all weariness can find rest." But she did not find rest. Why?
-Lasgalen


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 7, 2003)

> I agree child bearing is draining. But Finwe said "Surely there is healing in Aman? Here all weariness can find rest." But she did not find rest. Why?


All the quotes are from Morgoth's Ring:


> It is recorded by the Eldar that the Valar debated long the case of Finwe and Miriel, after the Statute was made, but not yet declared. For they perceived that this was a grave matter, and a portent, in that Miriel had died even in Aman, and had brought sorrow to the Blessed Realm, things which they before had believed could not come to pass. Also, though the Statute seemed just, some feared that it would not heal the death of grief, but perpetuate it.


A council was raised among the Valar with this subject 
The thoughts of Yavanna were:


> But even as the Children are not as we (who came from beyond Arda wholly and in all our being) but are both spirit and body, and that body is of Arda and by Arda was nourished: so the Shadow worketh not only upon spirits, but has marred the very hron of Arda, and all Middle-earth is perverted by the evil of Melkor, who has wrought in it as mightily as any one among us here. Therefore none of those who awoke in Middle-earth, and there dwelt before they came hither, have come here wholly free. The failing of the strength of the body of Miriel may then be ascribed, with some reason, to the evil of Arda Marred, and her death be a thing unnatural.


And among all, Ulmo said something very interesting:


> Herein I perceive not only the direct will of Eru, but fault in his creatures. Not guilt, yet a failing from the highest which is the Hope of which the King hath spoken. And I doubt not that the taking of the higher road, an ascent that though hard was not impossible, was part of that purpose of immediate good of which Nienna speaketh. For the fea of Miriel may have departed by necessity, but it departed in the will not to return. Therein was her fault, for this will was not under compulsion irresistible; it was a failure in hope by the fea, acceptance of the weariness and weakness of the body, as a thing beyond healing, and which therefore was not healed. But this resolve entailed not only abandoning her own life, but also the desertion of her spouse, and the marring of his.


He directly accused Miriel's fraily, rather than blaming Arda Marred. Ulmo, always brilliant.
Of course the subject is greater and deals also with whether should the Elves be brought to Valinor or not, but lets stick to the point. Miriel's decision to sunder her soul from the body was a conjuction of two things: Arda Marred and Miriel's frailty.


----------

